# Lost Form 1195



## pc84 (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi,
I have lodged my citizenship application and i have my test next week. it says that i need to bring the original Form 1195 for myself and my child.
Unfortunately i cannot find the original form and photos. Is this essential or can i get a new Form 1195 filled out?
Thanks


----------



## sandra73 (Jul 4, 2017)

pc84 said:


> Hi,
> I have lodged my citizenship application and i have my test next week. it says that i need to bring the original Form 1195 for myself and my child.
> Unfortunately i cannot find the original form and photos. Is this essential or can i get a new Form 1195 filled out?
> Thanks


Dear pc84,

I am in the same boat as you. 
How did your citizenship appointment go? Did you fill out a new form 1195 and endorsed photographs with you to the appointment? Please let me know. 
My appointment is in two days and I am very anxious as I am unable to find the photographs I submitted with my application. 

Many many Thanks..

Sandara.


----------



## pc84 (Jun 20, 2017)

*Answer*

Ok, so I eventually got through to someone at immigration after 2.5 hours on hold! 
I was told to fill out a new form 1195, signed photos, etc and upload to your immi account. Also include a letter explaining the situation. 
I attended my citizenship test and it was all ok.
Jump on to it ASAP and you will be fine.
Good luck with your test


----------

